# HS621 vs HS520



## Tub Muas Lis (Jun 9, 2019)

Got a seller for each - both want $200...wondering if the HS621 is still worth that much as their OEM parts are hard to come by now and days (at least for decent price)?
Both dont havent replaced the paddles and scraper, tried to pull down prices for both but they declined.
Thanks in adv!

HS621: https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/hopkins-honda-hs621-gas-snowblower-runs/6899830457.html
HS520: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2270091019878371/?surface=product_details


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Many consider the 621 to be one of the best single stage blowers out there and that is a pretty good price depending on condition. it also depends if you can do the work yourself. otherwise get a brand new Honda HSS720A if you need a small snow thrower and get a 3 year warranty for $699.

I have both the 520 and 621 but havent had a chance to use them. Have been some discussions here about the the advantages of the 621.

good luck

OAD


----------



## Tub Muas Lis (Jun 9, 2019)

I can do the basic things like change oil and paddles/scraper. Anything with the engine may be a bit out of my ability. Also working on a budget, as much as i'd love to get a 720.
I know a lot of people like the 621 - just wondering how much longer they'll run and how much longer they'll have parts. Will try to see if I can wiggle the price down some more if possible.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Tub Muas Lis said:


> I can do the basic things like change oil and paddles/scraper. Anything with the engine may be a bit out of my ability. Also working on a budget, as much as i'd love to get a 720.
> I know a lot of people like the 621 - just wondering how much longer they'll run and how much longer they'll have parts. Will try to see if I can wiggle the price down some more if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


as far as I know and others may correct me , most parts are still available . I get my parts from Boats.net which is about 30% cheaper than Honda and their parts are original Honda parts. The engines are excellent and if you properly use and maintain should last almost forever.

the best part about Honda's is that they hold their value. I bought my 520 for $150 and the 621 for $240. I could get double that next winter if i wanted. 

you can not wiggle down price over the phone or thru emails. I never deal with people like that. look at it in person and inspect thoroughly. rust/corrosion? signs of abuse? cracks? oil leaks ? last serviced? test it well. hard starting? etc etc.

even $50-100 machines can be a bad buy if you need to pour money and labor into it. the machines I bought did not need anything other than a general service which I do myself.

good luck.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

HS621 gets my vote. It is a true commercial unit along with the GX160 engine
Most parts are still available for them.


----------



## Tub Muas Lis (Jun 9, 2019)

Appreciate the feedback - will go look at the 621 and see from there. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

One final consideration: the 621 weighs in at 92 lbs; the 520 at 76 lbs.

I switched from a 520 to a 720 this year and regret it. Both are great machines, but I wreaked my back last year and the year before using single stage machines too much. The muscle group in your upper back used to tilt the machines upwards can get strained if you use them extensively, which I did. For one or two properties, no. But I did 26.

The 520 did everything I threw at it. So does the 720. I bought the 720CC, the Commercial model.

All three machines are great. If health/age/back issues are a concern consider the 520. Parts available everywhere.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> One final consideration. the 621 weighs in at 92 lbs; the 520 at 76 lbs.
> 
> I switched from a 520 to a 720 this year and regret it. Both are great machines, but I wreaked my back last year and the year before using single stage machines too much. The muscle group in your upper back used to tilt the machines upwards can get strained if you use them extensively, which I did. For one or two properties, no. I did 26.
> 
> ...


that's great to know. i just got my first 520 and look forward to using it. also have the infamous 621. will decide which one to keep and which to sell after a thorough testing.


----------



## Tub Muas Lis (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyone know if this is the reinforced auger or the old one?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

She looks reinforced. But possibly not OEM...can't tell from pic. Between my 520 and 720 I've gone through 20+ sets. 

My lesson was don't cheap out and buy non-OEM off the internet. They don't last. Typically they are reinforced but the thread and rubber is cheaper and there are fewer layers.

Your girl needs new paddles and scrapper bar


----------



## Tub Muas Lis (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks Calgary - this is the house of a 621 that im looking to pick up.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

They are great machines. Assuming it runs OK, lots of parts can be found. 

Clean it up, baby it, you'll love it.

Super reliable.


----------

